# colored deli-style and coffee filter-style papers?



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I love using unbleached coffee filters to wrap soaps in and would like to do more of my soaps with this type of wrap. I also use deli-sheets I get from sams that are white. What I'd really like to find is some lightweight, yet strong papers like the deli and coffee filters, but that come in various colors. Tissue paper would be great if it were thicker and stronger. Anyone know where I can find papers like these? The label will be attached or wrapped around the colored paper so it's strength does not have to be super great. Yes, I do have the colored papers found in the books at the craft stores, but I want something a little thinner weight with just color, not necessarily any decoration to it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd like to know too! I'm wanting to find something like the deli paper in black. I've heard tissue paper can bleed color onto your soap.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Have you checked Papermart?


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I just found a soap and the maker was wrapping it in the pages from old books.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I do have soaps wrapped in papers from magazines. The scent doesn't come through true. It seems to be a bit musty-smelling, like when you wrap in fabric. The coffee filters are my absolute favorite. The smell is just right there but it doesn't allow the soap to lose all of it's scent either like it would if it were naked. No finger prints on soaps, can be easily and cheaply replaced, etc. But, they are round, and do not work for my big bars. I love them on my little bars. I wrap a paper band around the soap that is first wrapped with a coffee filter and then add a little label. They are adorable and I make more money off a bar of soap cut up and wrapped like that, (if labor isnt' added in LOL) They look wonderful on my round bars too. Would just really love more color choices.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd love to know the secret to wrapping soap up pretty with a coffee filter- anyone wanna clue me in?


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I checked with papermart, they really don't seem to have what I'm looking for. Jennifer, what shape are you wrapping?


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

How about this - http://www.nashvillewraps.com/food-packaging/tissue-paper/c-049795.html.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

jdranch said:


> I'd love to know the secret to wrapping soap up pretty with a coffee filter- anyone wanna clue me in?


A roll of duct tape. If you have round soaps made in a 3" PVC pipe this will work. Lay filter on top of duct tape, place soap on filter and squish through duct tape hole. Squash down filter and place your label on top.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Those wraps at nashville are right along the lines of what I am looking for. More colors would be nice, but I really think the natural is probably the best for what I'm going to do with it. I found this picture at etsy, and even though they come from scottland, it seems like I could find these somewhere. Maybe it is tissue paper, I'm not sure. She's got several colors. All very pretty. You can see the rest under http://www.etsy.com/shop/MissPollySkincare.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Faye Farms said:


> jdranch said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to know the secret to wrapping soap up pretty with a coffee filter- anyone wanna clue me in?
> ...


 thanks! Gonna try this tomorrow morning!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Anita, I wrap in 60# paper. It's a regular weight printing paper. I buy it from www.paperworks.com, it's made by Wausau. I can print right on the paper and get two wrappers per 8 1/2 x 11 sheet. I do have to cut a little off on the bottom for my soaps. I use a mottled design in many different pastel colors, picking a color that "fits" the soap. I originally found the paper in either Office Depot or Office Max. If you find ANY paper you like in one of these stores, I'm sure you can buy it in bulk (or at least cheaper) at a paper supply source.

It is strong enough that it doesn't rip when wrapping, yet you can still smell the scent through the wrapper. And you're only wrapping once since all the info is printed right on there. I used Avery DesignPro and I did have to fiddle with my spacing so that I have my logo, name of scent and weight on the front, ingredients on the side underneath that and contact info on the back. And it only costs $0.025 per bar.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

That sounds perfect, Cindy. I was thinking of buying simple soap boxes since I really don't want to go with shrink wrap, but I like paper and printing the info on the wrap sounds very efficient. Would you be willing to post a pic of your wrapped soap? (Don't make me come over there and peek in your window!!! :biggrin)


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I just ordered a year's supply of labels and the papers I wrap with. Before next year rolls around I want to come up with a new source.....either having my paper printed for me or finding a supplier further up the chain so I can get it for less.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

jdranch said:


> Faye Farms said:
> 
> 
> > jdranch said:
> ...


Oh my gosh- I love you!  Works beautifully! TFS!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Trysta said:


> That sounds perfect, Cindy. I was thinking of buying simple soap boxes since I really don't want to go with shrink wrap, but I like paper and printing the info on the wrap sounds very efficient. Would you be willing to post a pic of your wrapped soap? (Don't make me come over there and peek in your window!!! :biggrin)


I am SO inadequate at resizing pics. But I have to start taking pics of the soap so I can get a website going. I'll give it a whirl tomorrow.

Oh, and if you come and peek in the window, at least give me a warning so I can straighten up a little.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Battery died on the camera again - ugh! Found an old pic though. Nothing's changed except the weight. Hopefully, I resized it small enough.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Really nice, Cindy, I love that. Even before I saw your picture I bought some 65# paper at Walmart to try your idea (it's what they had, maybe it's a bit too thick), but I haven't gotten around to it yet. I am not the best present wrapper, so I'm not sure if I could pull it off..... I guess now that I saw the pic you won't have to bother picking up your house  (you wouldn't have had to, anyway: can't be as bad as mine!)


----------

